# Urushi Wanted (Japanese Lacquer). Anybody know how or where to get some ?



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I've looked all over the internet and cannot find a source for this very hard and durable natural lacquer. If anyone has a source, please share that with me.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I have learned (thanks, abigail) that the Urushi lacquer is very expensive (maybe $50 shipped for 100 grams), toxic (contains the same toxin that makes poison oak and ivy rashes), and extremely labor intensive (think 20 to 50 coats).

Another lead on cashew lacquer (thanks again, abigail) finds it banned from export from China or Japan due to toxic / hazardous concerns.

Oh, well. Still in search of the lost chord…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Imagination is a terrible thing to be born without ;=)


----------

